# modify juwel rio 180



## Andy Dunning (17 Jan 2014)

Can you modify a juwel rio 180 lighting hood to be able to house 4x highlights?


----------



## scrud (19 Jan 2014)

you can run 2 light bars and get the triple lid flap set.

 JUWEL AQUARIUM RIO 180 TRIPLE FLAP SET (NOT LIGHT UNIT) FISH TANK HOOD FLAPS | eBay


----------



## scrud (19 Jan 2014)

It would probably be cheaper and not too difficult to make your own.


----------



## 1stgolf (20 Jan 2014)

As people have said in your other thread in the lighting section of the forum t5's should be more then enough and if that's still not good enough for you add juwel reflectors.


----------

